# How many solves a day?



## (X) (Nov 13, 2008)

How many solves do you do a day? I really wanna get good at cubing, but i realise I am practicing very little, how many solves is recommended to do a day?


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, its just very simple: the more you train the better you get.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so bad with numbers I don't even want to guess. But honestly, I really can't respond to this because the amount of time I dedicate to cubing has gone down ever since college started.

But I can say that whenever I did practice a lot, I didn't always grind solves. I practiced execution of PLLs, F2L only, doing F2L slow, and doing complete solves slow (but smooth to be as efficient as possible). I'd try stuff like that.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm training to get faster too, I normally do about 30-50 solves a day. which is two 10 of 12 averages at home, sometimes more, and about 10 solves at work in between calls. I do an average of 5 on 4x4 and maybe one or two 3x3 blindfold solves. 

I should really try other practice methods instead of just solving it. ajmorgan25 has just made me realise this.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't count, usually 100, but now less because of work.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

Before this thread turns into a "who does the most" challenge, I'm going to recommend you practise at least 2 hours a day for a reasonable benefit. 2 hours might seem like a lot at first, but if you break it up into two 1 hour slots it doesn't sound like as much, and 2 hours will disappear before your eyes.


----------



## Cyber (Nov 13, 2008)

I am doing just 200-500 solves in a day!
it depends on blind cubing practice time(they are slow)!


----------



## (X) (Nov 13, 2008)

thank you for your help


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2008)

anywhere between 12 and 200. i actually spend more time reading about cubing on here than actually doing it!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to do about 150 solves a day, but it's much less now. Maybe 50


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 13, 2008)

recently... zero


----------



## flee135 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> Before this thread turns into a "who does the most" challenge, I'm going to recommend you practise at least 2 hours a day for a reasonable benefit. 2 hours might seem like a lot at first, but if you break it up into two 1 hour slots it doesn't sound like as much, and 2 hours will disappear before your eyes.



If you want to be like nakajima, that is.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 13, 2008)

50-100 perhaps?

Scary thought: I've probably done over 1,000,000 turns on Rubik's cubes in the past year or so. Scares me anyway.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 13, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> 50-100 perhaps?
> 
> Scary thought: I've probably done over 1,000,000 turns on Rubik's cubes in the past year or so. Scares me anyway.


Hahaha the total stats on cubing are crazy when you think of them. Like in terms of solves I would guess I'm in the 100,000 range, like....JESUS.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 13, 2008)

It really depends, everyone has there own pace of learning, or getting faster. but somewhere between an hour or more of cubing will do it. but make sure you are practicing techniques and the areas that will help you the most.


----------



## Kian (Nov 13, 2008)

maybe 100 or so 3x3 solves. about 20 oh solves, 50 2x2 solves, 10 4x4 and 5x5 solves and a few blind solves. mixed in with some screwing around with square 1 and megaminx.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 14, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Like in terms of solves I would guess I'm in the 100,000 range, like....*JESUS*.



That was really unnecessary. Please refrain from doing that in the future.

Thanks


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 14, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Like in terms of solves I would guess I'm in the 100,000 range, like....*JESUS*.
> ...



I thought he meant that Jesus has solved 100,000 cubes so he is like him.


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2008)

Jesus Christ, what's all the fuss about?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> Jesus Christ, what's all the fuss about?



haha, be prepared for the flamage.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> Jesus Christ, what's all the fuss about?



Please don't, i find that very offensive, and im sure others do to.

On topic: Now that it's holidays, i have Rubik's Fever!


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah sorry, it was a bit out of order I suppose. On topic: I'm on barly 30 solves a day on the old 3x3, I haven't really got that much time available


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 14, 2008)

On average:

3x3: 30ish
OH: 1-5
BLD: 5-10
4x4: 1-10


----------



## longshot789 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lately I have had days where I haven't touched my cube... But normally, I would probably get through a couple hundred solves. If I'm just surfing the net or watching something I usually spend that time simultaneously cubing.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 14, 2008)

hmmm
just do as much as you can/want, but from time to time make just slow solves, I just started a week of just doing slow solves and hope for some improvement.
I guess I am solving cubes for about 2-5 hours a day mostly at night when getting bored but not tired. But most of the time is spred over the day, like 5 minutes here and 10 minutes there, then another 7x7 solve just for fun (it smiled to me again) so I would also say most of you cube a lot more than they think, just because of those little "pick up cube, scramble solve scramble solve, put down cube" things that add up to a lot of time...


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

Usually, 0-10
When I feel like it on the bus, 20-40
The day before a competition, over 200.


----------

